# gta san andreas crash every 15 minutes



## youssefaha (Jun 22, 2009)

hi,
I just installed 2 moths ago,I played it for some time,then 2 weeks ago I installed windows service pack 3 update,I took a rest then started playing the game again last week,i noticed that every 15 minutes the game crash and an error window just in the middle of the screen,I picked don't send,tried again,and the same thing happened,I thought it might be service pack 3,I uninstalled it but still the same problem,any help


----------



## youssefaha (Jun 22, 2009)

I really need help on this


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Hey youssefaha,

Can you post your PSU specs? Open up the side of your computer and look for this. Write down from the label:

Make
Model
Wattage
Amps on 12vrail

Then download System Spec from my signature and run it. Then copy your system specs here in a post.


----------



## youssefaha (Jun 22, 2009)

Windows: Microsoft Windows XP Professional, Version 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2
Internet Explorer: 8.0.6001.18702
Memory (RAM): 2048 MB
CPU Info: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz
CPU Speed: 3011.4 MHz
Sound Card: Realtek HD Audio output
Display Adapters: NVIDIA GeForce 9500 GT | NetMeeting driver | RDPDD Chained DD
Monitors: 1x; Plug and Play Monitor | 
Screen Resolution: 1024 X 768 - 32 bit
Network: Network Present
Network Adapters: Realtek RTL8168/8111 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC - Packet Scheduler Miniport
CD / DVD Drives: G: TSSTcorpCD/DVDW SH-S182F
COM Ports: COM3 | COM1
LPT Ports: LPT1
Mouse: 3 Button Wheel Mouse Present
Hard Disks: C: 14.9GB | D: 41.0GB | E: 44.7GB | F: 48.4GB
Hard Disks - Free: C: 4.2GB | D: 10.0GB | E: 8.4GB | F: 917.9MB
USB Controllers: 5 host controllers.
Firewire (1394): Not Detected
PCMCIA (Laptops): Not Installed
Manufacturer: Award Software International, Inc.
Product Make: 945P-S3
AC Power Status: OnLine
BIOS Info: AT/AT COMPATIBLE | 01/10/07 | GBT - 42302e31
Time Zone: Egypt Standard Time
Battery: No Battery
Motherboard: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. 945P-S3
Modem: Generic SoftK56 Data Fax Modem

:


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

And your PSU specs please?


----------



## youssefaha (Jun 22, 2009)

my case is "Dolphin" + "energy star" PSU.


----------



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

I also have not very good experience with SP3.. I installed it and many unexpected and mysterious type of errors occurred.. So I uninstalled it and then all things went OK as they were before installing SP3..


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

youssefaha said:


> my case is "Dolphin" + "energy star" PSU.


Can you get me the Model # and Wattage?


----------



## GoSuNi (Dec 5, 2008)

It's most likely not a hardware problem. Try setting the compatibility to Windows 98.


----------



## youssefaha (Jun 22, 2009)

I found a solution,discobered it by myself : first delete the whole user file in my documents,if you want to back up the save file ONLY,just copy it to another folder,after you do this,run gta normaly without the 98 compatibility,it will automaticly create another gta san andreas user file in my documents,run the game and change the display option as you like,quit the game and recopy the backuped save file again to the user files folder in my documents and then run the game normally,it won't crash like this


----------



## Zox (Nov 5, 2010)

It can also be caused my mods not well-made.
So beware of that too.


----------

